# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Màu sắc trong nhiếp ảnh

## lucasyeah12345

Màu sắc là một phần không thể thiếu trong mỗi bức ảnh để tạo nên sự cuốn hút, sống động cho người xem. Tuy nhiên, sử dụng màu sắc thế nào cho đúng, kết hợp màu sắc thế nào cho hợp lý để mang lại hiệu ứng thị giác cao nhất thì có lẽ lại không được nhiều người chú ý.

ĐỎ – RED
Khi nhắc đến màu đỏ chúng ta thường hay nghĩ đến sự đam mê, nhiệt huyết kiểu như “muốn bùng cháy”. Màu đỏ là một màu sống động, thu hút thị giác người xem rất mạnh, do đó nó có xu hướng lấn át các màu còn lại khi xuất hiện trong khung ảnh.



Màu đỏ thường là màu để cảnh báo, báo hiệu. Chúng ta có thể liên hệ với màu sắc của các biển báo hoặc một ví dụ khác, trong tự nhiên những chú bọ rùa có màu đỏ để cảnh báo với kẻ săn mồi là “anh màu đỏ tức là anh không phải dạng vừa đâu”.
Màu đỏ còn mang ý nghĩa tích cực , hãy nhớ đến màu áo của ông già Nô-en và Superman, những người mặc đồ màu đỏ thường trông rất tin cậy, lạc quan và tràn đầy năng lượng. Ở một số quốc gia, màu đỏ là màu chủ đạo trong các lễ hội vì ấn tượng sống động mà nó mang lại.



Màu đỏ là màu của sự lãng mạn và đam mê nhưng nó cũng đồng thời là màu của máu và bạo lực. Màu đỏ còn là màu của lửa, của sức nóng nhất là khi màu đỏ có xu hướng nghiêng sang đỏ-da cam. Khi màu đỏ nghiêng sang màu đỏ-tím, nó chuyển sang là một màu sắc có phần sang trọng.
Làm đầy khung hình của bạn với màu đỏ và bạn sẽ có một tấm ảnh hết sức thu hút. Tuy  nhiên, do nó thu hút thị giác mạnh mẽ nên bạn cần cân nhắc sử dụng hết sức cẩn thận để tạo sự cân bằng cho người xem.

LAM – BLUE

Màu xanh theo cảm tính gần như là màu đối nghịch với màu đỏ. Màu xanh thể hiện sự mát mẻ, điềm tĩnh và sự yên bình. Các căn phòng được sơn màu xanh có xu hướng đem lại sự thư giãn và cảm giác nghỉ ngơi thoải mái cho người dùng. Những nghiên cứu đã được thực hiện chứng minh rằng khi con người ở trong một căn phòng màu đỏ, họ cảm thấy như có thêm năng lượng làm việc nhưng khi căn phòng được sơn màu xanh, họ lại thiên về việc muốn nghỉ ngơi nhiều hơn.



Đối nghịch với màu đỏ, màu xanh khó thu hút sự chú ý hơn. Mắt của chúng ta đơn giản không tập trung vào màu xanh tốt như các màu khác. Màu xanh là màu của khoảng cách; khi bạn nhìn thật xa đến đường chân trời, bạn sẽ thấy chân trời dường như hơi ngả xanh. Điều này hết sức bình thường và được sử dụng để tạo độ sâu cho bức ảnh khi chúng ta để màu ấm ở tiền cảnh và màu xanh ở phía hậu cảnh.
Màu xanh là màu của bầu trời và màu của đại dương. Có lẽ đây cũng chính là lý do vì sao màu xanh được liên hệ với sự vĩnh cửu và là màu của thiên đường. Màu xanh còn thường được dùng để thể hiện cho sự thật, sự thông thái và trật tự. Hoàn toàn đối lập với sự năng động tích cực của màu đỏ, màu xanh thể hiện cho một thứ tiêu cực đó là: sự tuyệt vọng.

VÀNG – YELLOW

Màu vàng là màu thứ ba trong bộ  màu cơ bản cùng với màu đỏ và xanh. Màu vàng thường được xem như là một màu thuần khiết nhất trong các màu vì vậy, màu vàng thường bị mất đi màu sắc bản chất của nó khi đặt cạnh các màu khác, ví dụ như thường trông xanh hơn hoặc nghiêng da cam hơn là màu vàng thuần khiết.
Màu vàng là màu của mặt trời, do đó cũng là màu của sự sống vì mặt trời là biểu tượng  cho sự sống trên Trái đất. Hệ quả là màu vàng sẽ đại diện cho sức mạnh, năng lượng và là màu thể hiện cho thời gian ban ngày. Màu vàng còn là màu của kim loại vàng và được xem là màu của sự giàu có, vương giả.



Màu vàng là màu sáng nhất và tươi nhất trong tất cả các màu. Điều này làm nó trở nên là màu dễ thấy nhất – bạn có thể thấy màu vàng thường được sử dụng trong các biển báo an toàn và gắn lên các trang phục bảo hộ. Màu vàng thể hiện cho sự vui vẻ và hạnh phúc, nếu bạn còn băn khoăn hãy thử nhớ lại xem đã bao nhiêu lần bạn sử dụng các emotion icon màu vàng nhỏ xíu ở Yahoo hay Facebook bây giờ. Tuy nhiên, theo một số quan niệm màu vàng còn được dùng để ám chỉ những kẻ hèn nhát, yếu đuối



LỤC – GREEN

Xanh lục là màu của tự nhiên và do đó là một phần quan trọng trong nhiếp ảnh thiên nhiên hoang dã. Nó thể hiện cho sự sống và sự phát triển.



Xanh lục là một màu thứ cấp, nó được tạo thành bởi sự kết hợp của hai màu cơ bản xanh lam và vàng, do đó ý nghĩa của màu xanh lục bao hàm khía cạnh của cả hai màu kể trên. Dải màu xanh lục biến đổi từ gần như vàng đến gần như xanh lam. Khi màu xanh lục nghiêng sang phía màu cơ bản nào thì nó sẽ có những ý nghĩa của màu đó. Màu xanh lục nghiêng vàng sáng hơn và sống động hơn là khi nghiêng xanh lam. Xanh lục nghiêng vàng thường đại diện cho sắc xuân đâm chồi nẩy lộc, sự tươi mới trong cuộc sống còn khi màu lục nghiêng sang xanh lam thường đại diện cho những thứ tĩnh lặng như hồ nước hay dòng chảy.
Tuy là màu tổng hợp như vậy nhưng xanh lục cũng được coi như một màu cơ sở, một phần lý do là vì nó là màu của cỏ cây, những thành phần cơ bản không thể thiếu trong môi trường sống. Xanh lục là màu của sự tái tạo và sức khỏe; hãy liên tưởng đến hình ảnh một cây hoa khi khỏe mạnh thì xanh tốt còn khi héo úa, bệnh tật lá thường chuyển màu vàng nâu.

DA CAM – ORANGE

Màu da cam là màu ấm nhất trong nhóm màu mà chúng ta đang nhắc đến. Nó là một màu thứ cấp, kết hợp bởi sự đam mê của màu đỏ và sự tươi sáng của màu vàng. Như một điều tất yếu nó thể hiện sự tỏa nhiệt. Do có một phần màu đỏ, màu da cam cũng có sự thu hút thị giác mạnh mẽ nhất định.



Khi dùng trong cảnh báo, màu da cam thường biểu thị các yếu tố nguy hiểm. Xét ra ngoài khía cạnh màu sắc của con người, trong tự nhiên chúng ta cũng có thể bắt gặp vô số loài côn trùng có màu sắc da cam rực rỡ như một cách để cảnh báo các kẻ săn mồi rằng: “anh đây nguy hiểm đấy, các chú đừng động vào”.
Dải màu da cam trải dài từ vàng sang đỏ. Khi nó nghiêng về phía màu vàng nhiều hơn thì da cam trông thuần và sáng hơn. Ngược lại, khi da cam nghiêng sang màu đỏ, nó trông thắm và sôi nổi hơn.

TÍM – PURPLE

Theo lý thuyết, màu tím là khái niệm được sử dụng để miêu tả tổ hợp màu giữa màu đỏ và xanh lam. Ngoài ra, còn một khái niệm khác là màu tía. Cơ bản thì màu tím và màu tía là như nhau nhưng nếu xem xét một cách kỹ lưỡng thì màu tía thường xanh hơn một chút so với màu tím.



Màu tím luôn được coi là màu sang trọng, thậm chí sang chảnh hơn nhiều so với màu đỏ (các bạn có thể tra tìm màu Royal Purple và thấy nó thông dụng như thế nào). Màu tím thường được gắn kết với các thứ đắt tiền; trong hội họa từ nhiều năm trước, màu tím là một chất màu rất khó tìm và đắt đỏ, có lẽ do vậy người ta gắn kết nó luôn với tiền bạc và sự quyền quý. Đến bây giờ vẫn vậy, hãy nhớ xem đã bao lần bạn nhìn thấy các hộp, bao bì màu tím sử dụng cho những chai rượu hay chai nước hoa đắt tiền.
Màu tím còn là màu rất tâm trạng, có thể do nó là sự pha trộn giữa sự cuồng nhiệt của màu đỏ và sự yên bình của màu xanh. Các họa sỹ khi sử dụng màu tím thường để khắc họa nên những thứ như cơn bão hay những bức tranh tràn đầy cảm xúc. Nó cũng là màu thường xuất hiện lúc bình minh hay hoàng hôn ở phía xa đường chân trời.
Tương tự như màu cam và màu lục, màu tím thay đổi thế nào phụ thuộc vào sự hòa trộn giữa màu đỏ và màu xanh lam. Nếu màu tím nghiêng đỏ nhiều hơn, nó có thêm sự đam mê, nồng nàn, mãnh liệt của màu đỏ còn nếu nghiêng sang xanh lam, màu tím lại trở nên tâm trạng hơn, phần nào đó yên bình. Và do có một phần của màu đỏ trong bản chất, dường như có nghiêng xanh đến mấy thì màu tím cũng không thể nào hoàn toàn yên bình như màu xanh lam.

----------

